

Subversion clients can now write to GitHub - sant0sk1
http://github.com/blog/644-subversion-write-support

======
gcv
_Because of the way SVN expects on-server merges, you may see some strange
looking merge history when working with someone using Subversion._

I'm genuinely curious: what use case justifies this? Correct and clean merges
and history are a major selling point of Git. Is this for people on Git-using
projects who can't be bothered to learn a new VCS?

~~~
schacon
Yes. The use case is for organizations who have a lot of developers, some of
whom want to (or demand to) continue using Subversion for their VCS needs.
This can include people who don't really want to use VCS at all, but have
become comfortable with some tool like TortoiseSVN or the like. We would
obviously prefer everyone use Git, but we want to provide a bridge to help
teams get there.

Also, you still have correct and clean merges, but since it's somewhat
difficult for me to figure out what your last base version was when an svn
client commits, it uses the latest version number of any submitted file as one
parent and the current head as the other for anything that needs to merge, so
the history may have more parents in it than are strictly necessary. If the
merge does not happen cleanly, the server will reject the merge and you have
to update and fix locally, like normal SVN. However, since the concept is new,
I wanted to leave as much information in the Git history as possible, thus the
extra parentage information.

~~~
swannodette
Great stuff. I know of many people who look at the GitHub community and UX
with great envy but have feared to make the plunge because let's face it,
there's just no killer GUI clients for Git yet. Having Subversion support is
the gateway drug for those folks. Looking forward to see how this evolves.
Congrats!

~~~
po
I was looking for the killer GUI for a while and then I found Git X which
filled the gap for me.

<http://gitx.frim.nl/seeit.html>

There is also an interesting fork which I have yet to try:

<http://brotherbard.com/blog/2010/03/experimental-gitx-fork/>

~~~
swannodette
I use that as well but doesn't come close to Cornerstone or Versions for OS X.

------
viraptor
Now if only they added a possibility to clone a repository from GitHub to
BitBucket (or the other way around) via the web interface, that would be just
perfect...

~~~
ptomato
Or you could just use this: <http://hg-git.github.com>

Not quite the same, I know, but the best thing if you want to use a
combination of hg and github.

~~~
viraptor
Yeah - but I meant something easier to use... Like registering on both
services and having a choice of "fork on github" and "fork on bitbucket" on
every project (and on both services).

------
badave
What? I thought that was an April Fools joke.

------
hobb0001
What's next? iPad running flash?

